# Using Tiragra 9s 2pce cranks with a MRP 1x BB mount chain guide?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Hi all i am building a 1x9 Bitsa cross /gravel bike using a tiagra 9speed 2 peice crankset.

i plan to use a 34T chain ring, with a BB mount MRP 1X chain guide which will do a max 36T chainring.

This is the model that mounts behind the BB cup. I forsee any chainline issues i thin it will actually make it better for the single fromt ring, But can anyone thing of any other issues that may arrive from this arrangement?

i will maybe have to be more careful with the axle bolt before i tighen up the crank arm, as it will be a couple of mm more toward the drive side, but i think this would woork fine.

i would love to hear and feedback, opinions and experience with similar set ups.

Thanks


----------

